# Want more Bromeliads?



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I am about to explain a way to produce more pups than what a plant naturally puts out over a fairly long period of time. It is used by Tropiflora, maybe thats why they have thousands :lol:, if you look in the section were they are propogating new hybrids almost all there plants are cut back . You cut the leaves of a mature plant back so they are only about 2 inches long, the plant thinks it is dying and it puts out as many pups as it can and you end up with a plant with lots of pups in a few months. I use this method to propogate my bromeliads when I am running short, I recently used this method on a fireball bromeliad and there are already 5 bumps on the base of it were the new pups will emerge after only a few weeks.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Thats a nice piece of info.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Just got back from throwing away bromeliad leaf tips....
I just hope I did it right!

Thanks for the awesome info!

Ryan


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

It really isnt hard to do, as long as you didnt strip it clean it should be fine. It is the quickest way of getting more bromeliads without spending a tons of money.


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

Another way is to remove the bromeliad pups when they are only 2" high(i do fireballs nonis and lilipututiana at 1.5 inches high). However if you havent started your own pups before i wouldnt recommend it. I usually get alot of pups this way.

Sean


----------



## digitalflipkick (Sep 13, 2004)

how do you go about starting a pup?


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

A pup is basically a daughter plant that "buds" off the parent. Using the techniques above, you can cause a bromeliad to produce pups.

Luke


----------



## digitalflipkick (Sep 13, 2004)

how do you plant them?


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Broms can be planted in substrate, but can also do just as well in the air. Pups are basically small broms, so the same for them.

Luke


----------



## digitalflipkick (Sep 13, 2004)

*removing pups*

and to remove the pups you just cut them at the base?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yes.
Can this method be used before the brom flowers?


----------

